# Klein Pinnacle worth more than a dollar?



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey. I'd appreciate some assistance. A friend at work has an '88 or '89 Klein Pinnacle that he doesn't ride any longer and will sell to me. I have interest in having a "vintage" type rigid bike to mix into the stable once in a while. It's of the appropriate size for me and in good shape. Not everything is O.G., but most things are. I know what it's worth to me, but I think it's worth more, realistically, than it is to me. I don't want to screw him out of dough and neither of us have an accurate idea of what to settle on price wise.

Can anyone be of assistance. It's in good shape (frame has zero dents and only a couple of minor scratches), the rims are newer Mavics, the seat and tires have been switched, and the bar/stem combo is updated. Otherwise everything else is stock. What would be a fair price (range) to give him? Thanks.

Kraig.


----------



## cyclust (Apr 7, 2004)

ImaKlyde said:


> Hey. I'd appreciate some assistance. A friend at work has an '88 or '89 Klein Pinnacle that he doesn't ride any longer and will sell to me. I have interest in having a "vintage" type rigid bike to mix into the stable once in a while. It's of the appropriate size for me and in good shape. Not everything is O.G., but most things are. I know what it's worth to me, but I think it's worth more, realistically, than it is to me. I don't want to screw him out of dough and neither of us have an accurate idea of what to settle on price wise.
> 
> Can anyone be of assistance. It's in good shape (frame has zero dents and only a couple of minor scratches), the rims are newer Mavics, the seat and tires have been switched, and the bar/stem combo is updated. Otherwise everything else is stock. What would be a fair price (range) to give him? Thanks.
> 
> Kraig.


The best way to get an accurate Idea of what it is worth is to watch e-bay for similar bikes. I have seen some of the early Kleins bring some really good money on e-bay, especially if they are in good shape.I beleive I've seen a few of them go for over $2000. I think there are a number of Klein "collectors" out there who want the early MTB's. I doubt that any other bike from that era brings what the Kleins do. You could always have your freind put it up on e-bay and see what happens, and simply get into the bidding yourself. I'm proud of you for not wanting to steal this from your freind but rather see him get a fair price, I wish I had a few more freinds like you!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

I would say $250-$350 depending on condition and what each of you think $$ wise.


----------



## RobynC (Feb 14, 2004)

The frame alone could fetch $200 if it's in really nice shape. If it's an older Pinnacle with chainstay brakes then your options are rather limited--at least for the rear brakes. Check for cracks in the seat tube collar just below the seatpost QR.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for the replys folks, it is appreciated.

I really think it would be fun to have such a "simple" bike (and the provenance with our sport is cool as well). Everything works well and is in great shape. Like I say it's not completely original, but close. I think I'm going to give him a couple hundred cash and then do some art for him to "work off" the rest. If I can figure the finances out and get the thing I'll post a pic once I get it. Thanks again.

Kraig.


----------

